# Apple iphone7



## nogeekinme (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi, is there anyway that I can download photos from my computer (Win10) to my iphone 7 without getting itunes? Thank you


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

This is a nice walkthrough.


----------



## nogeekinme (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you, but I'm trying to download photos "from" my pc to my iphone.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes, and the principle is *exactly* the same for copying photos to the phone from the PC.


----------



## nogeekinme (Jan 22, 2010)

I am sorry but I am computer illiterate. I cannot find the DCMI file on my phone


----------



## nogeekinme (Jan 22, 2010)

I found the DCMI folder but it will not let me paste to it nor will it let me drop and drag.


----------



## GrinHulk (Aug 12, 2018)

If you find issue in plugging in your iPhone to your computer, you might want to just upload the photos to google drive or dropbox then download them in your phone.


----------



## nogeekinme (Jan 22, 2010)

Actually, my iphone plugs in and I can see it ,I just couldn't add the photos from my PC onto my phone. So I did it your way and it worked great. Thank you so much for your help . Have a great day !


----------



## GrinHulk (Aug 12, 2018)

Good to know. Have a great day, too!


----------

